# Netzwerkverbindungen bei W2k sp4



## netfighter (4. Juli 2003)

Nach Installation des Servicepacks 4 für WIN 2000 ist es 
mir nicht mehr möglich, eine neue Verbindung unter "Netzwerk und 
DFÜ-Verbindungen" einzurichten. Es werden auch 
eingerichtete Verbindungen nicht mehr angezeigt (eine 
besteht sicher über TCP/IP, da ich über einen DSL-Router 
gerade online bin) 

Fehlermeldung: "Die angegebene Verbindung konnte nicht 
hergestellt werden. Mögliche Ursachen sind unzureichende 
Festplattenkapazität oder nicht genügend Arbeitsspeicher"

Bei noch freien 22 GB Festplatte und 512 MB 
Arbeitsspeicher (ca. 320 MB davon ungenutzt) erscheint mir diese Fehlermeldung nicht korrekt.

Wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen???

herzlichen Dank im Voraus

Thomas Kober


----------

